# Holiday season RAFFLE. Three winners!



## tomanderson

Holiday season!! Halloween is over but the holiday season continues, so we are making with the presents.

*Here we go, now, with another small raffle.* This will have three winners. Each winner will get a small padded envelope with a small Halloween-oriented gift...like, say, a DVD movie.

*The first FIFTEEN people to post are entered in the raffle. Three winners will be randomly chosen out of these.* After the winners are chosen, I'll PM those people for their addresses.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

This sounds like fun. Do you have to live in the U.S. to be eligible?


----------



## tomanderson

Nope! Anywhere is okay. The raffle says yes.

Buuuuut, now that I think of it...if the present is a DVD, it'll be a Region 1 DVD. Just so you all know.


----------



## Kelloween

nice! 
...............................................


----------



## dee14399

Im in  sounds cool


----------



## bethene

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Joseph Baggs

you have my a tension


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

OK I am in lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok sounds like fun


----------



## amyml

I want to play!


----------



## booswife02

This sounds great!


----------



## Trex

Cool, sounds like fun!


----------



## Ghouliet

That does sound fun. Thanks so much.


----------



## doto

Would love a DVD.


----------



## Unlucky the Loser

This is really cool! Very generous!


----------



## X-Pired

I agree with everyone, cool! And a nice gesture on your part!


----------



## tomanderson

We need ONE MORE REPLY, since one of the earlier replies was actually mine. .....

And, also, there will be a FOURTH winner chosen, because GHOULIET has offered to add a fourth gift to the raffle! Fun!


----------



## theundeadofnight

Count me in , great idea .


----------



## tomanderson

Great! I will contact folks in a few hours--have to run out and do some errands and things. Thanks guys!


----------



## tomanderson

These folks are the winners:

bethene

Vandalay Industries

Unlucky the Loser

dee14399


----------



## pyrosaxplayer

Congrats on all those winners !!


----------



## Kelloween

Congrats winners!


----------



## doto

Tomanderson 
This was a terrific treat for the winners. Thanks for doing that little extra to make the forum the special place that it is.


----------



## Unlucky the Loser

Thank you Tomanderson! Congrats to the other winners! As do to said, it is a terrific treat and much appreciated.


----------



## dee14399

Very much appreciated! Thank you so much.


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Aww, i was to late on the draw.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Yay I won!!! Thank you so much, what a great idea to get over the post Halloween blues!


----------



## bethene

Thank you so much to Tom and Ghouliet for doing this!! Congrats to the other winners,


----------



## im the goddess

You guys are the best! Enjoy your goodies winners!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Congrats to the winners!!! Yay!


----------



## hallorenescene

what the heck, I'm in.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh gosh darn it, I'm too late. lol. well, congrat to the winners. so what did you guys win? very cool.


----------



## Y.pestis

Sounds like fun, I'll play!


----------



## tomanderson

Ah, the raffle is already finished, folks--it was open to the first fifteen posters (see the first post). We work fast on the internets! In fact a couple of the prizes are already on their way (DVDs).


----------



## Ghouliet

Thanks so much for the DVD. It was so thoughtful of you to send it.


----------



## booswife02

So happy you won Ghouliet. If anyone deserves to win its you  Thanks TomAnderson for putting this together.


----------

